# New Pokemon Project Announcement



## ShonenJump (Aug 18, 2014)

So 26 August there will be a livestream of a pokemon announcement via niconico at 10pm JST (2pm BST, 9am EDT ). I hope pokemon for wiiu!!



> It has been announced that a special stream is to be held on August 26th at 10pm JST (2pm BST, 9am EDT) called Monthly Famitsu feat. Pokémon Special on NicoNico. It is not known what this project is, whether it's a game, a new manga etc., but they say it's a shocking announcement. This stream will be hosted by Ayana Tsubaki & Bunbun-maru and features special guests Tsunekazu Ishihara, president of The Pokémon Company, as well as Nobuhiko Okamoto & Aoi Yuuki, who voiced Iris in the anime, and two currently unknown special guests. We'll provide details as soon as possible.


 
source:

http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv189764569

http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## linuxares (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't think there is enough Wii U's in the world for an announcement like that


----------



## loco365 (Aug 18, 2014)

It'll probably be ORAS-related, or else anime-related (Like a return to Hoenn and the subsequent return of May and Max [Two unknown guests, hint hint]). Why would they announce a new game when there's already a new game in production?


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 18, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> It'll probably be ORAS-related, or else anime-related (Like a return to Hoenn and the subsequent return of May and Max [Two unknown guests, hint hint]). Why would they announce a new game when there's already a new game in production?


 
alpha sapphire and omega ruby comes this november. wii u pokemon game could be in 2015. But i also think it could be something about the anime. A new origins or mega evolution special perhaps? Maybe iris returning in xy since her VA is gonna be present in the stream?


----------



## Flame (Aug 18, 2014)

I always love me some pokeman. 

I bet its the "omgod the Wii u is doomed save us pokeman." Game.


----------



## Arras (Aug 18, 2014)

Finally the pokken fighters thing?


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 18, 2014)

Probably a Wii U game.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 18, 2014)

I read a few days ago that in 2015 there will be a Wii U remaster/remake of an old game every month, so if we connect that to these news, we might get remakes of Pokémon Stadium or Pokémon Snap. Who knows? :3
-------------------
EDIT: Here's where I read that: 
www.zeldainformer.com/news/rumor-remastered-nintendo-game-releasing-in-2015


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 18, 2014)

Maybe we'll finally see past Pokemon games come to the virtual console


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 18, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Maybe we'll finally see past Pokemon games come to the virtual console


 
I expect either this, Pokemon Z, or some new anime crap since the announcement has a couple people in it who voiced some characters.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 18, 2014)

I swear to God if there's going to be a new Mystery Dungeon game only for the Wii U I will buy the fucking thing.


----------



## Izen (Aug 18, 2014)

Pokemon Stadium 3.


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I expect either this, Pokemon Z, or some new anime crap since the announcement has a couple people in it who voiced some characters.


Probably anime cause iris voice actor is gonna be there


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't wait to watch Ash give away all his Pokemon save for Pikachu, promote capture a bunch of new ones, enter a bunch of tournaments, and then lose at the end. These same plotlines are so awesome they'll never pause 'em!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll keep my anticipation low, so I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 18, 2014)

This threads needs some more Black-Ice


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 18, 2014)

It will be more likely an anime/movie announcement. When they released the latest movie at the end a trailer about an ORAS movie was shown.

Honestly I hope for a wiiu game, maybe some Orre based game like Colosseum or XD


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 18, 2014)

Pokken Fighters
Pokemon Z
ORAS addition
Pokemon for Ipad

That's my predictions, Black-Ice out


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 18, 2014)

It can't be Z.
Has Nintendo ever announce the third game before releasing the remake set?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 18, 2014)

My god they've finally done it. They've genetically modified regular animals and objects to match their pokemon counterparts. Everyone get ready for living garbage and talking ice cream cones.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It can't be Z.
> Has Nintendo ever announce the third game before releasing the remake set?


 
Err...yeah. But there hasn't exactly been a large sample size to judge.

Platnium was announced in like...2008, Soul Silver and Heart Gold released/announced in 2009. 

Emerald was announced after FR/LG were released.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 18, 2014)

if It's a Pokemon Adventures anime that co exists with that shit of an anime I'LL SH!T MY PANTS


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 19, 2014)

Know what would be ironic? If it's just an official word on this


----------



## Xygrid (Aug 19, 2014)

Could be some tie in with the iOS pokemon card game thats been in the news of late...  maybe an android version of pokemon card game that can be played by all ... all over the world...  they love that social WORLD thing...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll spoil the secret, I am in this in this game.
There's a Glaceon in it somewhere and it's me


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2014)

It would be nice if it was Pokemon TCG 3DS


----------



## wolf-snake (Aug 19, 2014)

Digimon X Pokemon, make it happen. Or a Dynasty Warriors Pokemon Spinoff


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 19, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It can't be Z.
> Has Nintendo ever announce the third game before releasing the remake set?


Platinum was released before HG/SS


----------



## heartgold (Aug 19, 2014)

Too soon for Z or whatever they do this time. ORAS are not out till late November, doubt they will announce a mainline Pokemon game before their release.

Maybe some Spinoff Pokemon game for the Wii U or 3DS.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 19, 2014)

Pokken or the Pikachu detective game.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 19, 2014)

A Pokémon kart racing game? Effort Value Simulator 8?


----------



## migles (Aug 19, 2014)

my guess: nothing really special. (anime related or tcg for ipad) please understand.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pokken fighters is the most likely choice but I can't see it being released on WiiU just yet, it seems more like something for their arcade hardware.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 19, 2014)

Pagio94 said:


> Platinum was released before HG/SS


I meant that it's a bit too soon for Z. ORAS still has yet to be released. Z is coming but not until next year, it'll probably be announced around Spring of next year.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 19, 2014)

wolf-snake said:


> Digimon X Pokemon, make it happen. Or a Dynasty Warriors Pokemon Spinoff


 
Good luck with that. Nintendo clearly loves making spinoffs that are tie-ins with random franchises.

Pokepark 3 for Wii U? XD Kill me now.
Maybe Pokemon stadium/puzzle league on VC?
But it does seem likely to be an anime announcement (considering the presence of Iris). Though anime announcements are typically more low-key...


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Aug 19, 2014)

Pokemon Z as a Wii U exclusive. I'd actually buy a Wii U.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 22, 2014)

will it have something to do with slowbro?
this was uploaded to the jp pokemon yt channel


and there is
http://www.pokemon.jp/special/yadon_paradise/


----------



## Flame (Aug 22, 2014)

Something about slowbro?

And we had hopes of something good..... Damn you Nintendo... DAMN YOU TO THE LAND OF SEGA..


----------



## lismati (Aug 22, 2014)

Slowbro? Pokemon Brain Crystal, perhaps?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 22, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> will it have something to do with slowbro?
> this was uploaded to the jp pokemon yt channel
> 
> 
> ...




... THATS THE ANNOUNCEMENT?


----------



## endoverend (Aug 22, 2014)

Mega slowbro was unofficially announced on the Korean website and quickly taken down. I guess what we're seeing with this announcement is an official release.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 22, 2014)

Megaslowbro was confirmed by Masuda himself at worlds, they already announced it


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 22, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Mega slowbro was unofficially announced on the Korean website and quickly taken down. I guess what we're seeing with this announcement is an official release.


Uuuum, it IS officially released, along with Mega Audino on the official youtube channel of Pokemon.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 22, 2014)

Doh. Bulbapedia lied to me


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I can't wait to watch Ash give away all his Pokemon save for Pikachu, promote capture a bunch of new ones, enter a bunch of tournaments, *and then lose at the end*. These same plotlines are so awesome they'll never pause 'em!


 

This is why I always loved the Orange Islands season.  It was the only season that broke the mold and wasn't based on a region in any of the games, Ash assembled a kickass team, and at the end of it all, spoiler alert: he actually wins the Orange Islands tournament.


----------



## omarrrio (Aug 22, 2014)

i hope they announce the end of it.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 22, 2014)

omarrrio said:


> i hope they announce the end of it.


End of what?


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> End of what?


anime series


----------



## matpower (Aug 22, 2014)

For everyone saying "Pokémon Z": Don't forget that Nintendo released Black 2 and White 2 instead of Pokémon Grey, it is possible that they release Pokémon X2 and Y2.
Anyway, I guess it is a Wii U Pokémon game, probably similar to Colosseum/XD but better, so people buy it for main quest.
(I would love Pokémon vs Digimon, the flame wars between fanboys would be crazy. )


----------



## Vipera (Aug 22, 2014)

matpower said:


> For everyone saying "Pokémon Z": Don't forget that Nintendo released Black 2 and White 2 instead of Pokémon Grey, it is possible that they release Pokémon X2 and Y2.
> Anyway, I guess it is a Wii U Pokémon game, probably similar to Colosseum/XD but better, so people buy it for main quest.
> (I would love Pokémon vs Digimon, the flame wars between fanboys would be crazy. )


Pokémon Black and White were the best Nintendo could come up with, though. They had no room for improvement and squished the DS's little braincells to the extreme.
I hope they go with the sequel trend, just like they did with the Game Cube, where XD fixed the TONS of issues Colosseum had.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah but actually Colosseum and XD were not from game freak. They were side projects from another company


----------



## Arras (Aug 22, 2014)

matpower said:


> For everyone saying "Pokémon Z": Don't forget that Nintendo released Black 2 and White 2 instead of Pokémon Grey, it is possible that they release Pokémon X2 and Y2.
> Anyway, I guess it is a Wii U Pokémon game, probably similar to Colosseum/XD but better, so people buy it for main quest.
> (I would love Pokémon vs Digimon, the flame wars between fanboys would be crazy. )


inb4 X² and Y²


----------



## Chary (Aug 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It can't be Z.
> Has Nintendo ever announce the third game before releasing the remake set?


 
Platinum was '09, HGSS was '10


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 22, 2014)

Arras said:


> inb4 X² and Y²


I see what you did there


----------



## matpower (Aug 23, 2014)

Pagio94 said:


> Yeah but actually Colosseum and XD were not from game freak. They were side projects from another company


 
Well, Genius Sonority still makes Pokémon Games, their last game was Pokémon Battle Trozei.
Anyway, I still think that I will see another Pokémon RPG on Nintendo's consoles and that probably will happen if Nintendo wants Pokémon to "save the Wii U".


----------



## migles (Aug 26, 2014)

if a "good" pokemon game comes for wii u, i can see the high sells.... and nintendo will milk it and make pokemon tits suffering from too much pumping


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 26, 2014)

What if they are ending the anime and putting all the staff that worked on the anime onto games


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2014)

migles said:


> if a "good" pokemon game comes for wii u, i can see the high sells.... and nintendo will milk it and make *pokemon tits suffering from too much pumping*


 
That won't happen. Ever. 




FireGrey said:


> What if they are ending the anime and putting all the staff that worked on the anime onto games


 
Only thing I can imagine then is animated cutscenes in future Pokemon games?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 26, 2014)

just give us pokemon snap 2.


----------



## signz (Aug 26, 2014)

Pokemon Snap 2 for 3DS would be pretty interesting, especially with the camera(s). While I still wish they'd put the old Pokemon games on VC, I doubt they're going to announce that. It's probably something super boring - either anime related or about the iPad TCG game. :/


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 26, 2014)

POKKEN FIGHTERS CONFIRMED


----------



## Arras (Aug 26, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> POKKEN FIGHTERS CONFIRMED


FOR ARCADES IN JAPAN ONLY


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 26, 2014)

But "Pokken Fighters" WAS trademarked in America, so expect it on consoles in the rest od the world too


----------



## rizzod (Aug 26, 2014)

Well.. that was stupid.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 26, 2014)

Arras said:


> FOR ARCADES IN JAPAN ONLY


 

THE CURSE OF EUROPE I SAY!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2014)

No Wii U and arcade only.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Aug 26, 2014)

They mentioned that it was coming to arcades first in the stream.  Japan has a very different arcade culture in general and it's very common for fighters to be released there first for bug and balance testing since it's not hard to update arcade cabinets these days.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> No Wii U and arcade only.


 

Yikes. They're just Pokken and proddin' the fanbase.


----------



## signz (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, that was pretty disappointing then.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a Namco Bandai game

ALL namco bandai fighters start off as arcade games in Japan then get ported to western release on consoles some point like a year later.

The trailer never said it wouldn't get a release here, it just said that its going to arcades in Japan.
So sit tight and wait instead of bellyaching and panicking.


We will get this game.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 26, 2014)

arcades are big Japan
where in the west, the arcade fad has gone away 


the game might come ot west on the wiiu and there might even be a official  wiiu arcade stick for the game


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 26, 2014)

looks more like pokemon x street fighter though


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 26, 2014)

Back when we first heard of Pokken earlier in the year I thought it must be an April Fools Joke - today, after watching the launch video in hd and seeing the game news sites posting it.... nah sorry, I STILL think it's a fukkin April Fools.....


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 26, 2014)

Arras said:


> Finally the pokken fighters thing?


TRUTH HAS BEEN SPOKEN


----------

